# Smoked my first cream cheese



## olaf (Oct 18, 2021)

Something I've been wanting to do and a recent thread reminded me that I need to try this. Just one block of cream cheese coated it with evoo ten drops of my fermented ghost pepper sauce then about a tablespoon of Jeff's Texas Rub. Smoked it for two hours at 200⁰ with alder pellets. The smoke was an issue just didn't burn clean enough so it came out OK just not awesome.  Need to try this again it's pretty good.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 18, 2021)

I love the idea of scoring it to get more smoke into it.. it also looks cool.  Great job!


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 18, 2021)

That does look real nice. Do you think a colder smoke would lend itself to better results?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 18, 2021)

That looks cool. I’ll have to throw some in my smokehouse on the next batch of hams or sausage For sure.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 18, 2021)

Looks delicious


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 18, 2021)

Nice, cant believe it didnt melt.


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 18, 2021)

Looks very good Olaf. I have the ingrediants just need to find time to do it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 18, 2021)

I just bought a two pack yesterday to try this as well...  But as Gator said..  finding time to do it is the proble, right now

That does look good though...  nice job


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 18, 2021)

Yes sir looks great  !
The smoke flavor comes thru after it's been in the fridge for a couple of hrs....if tou have any left over lol


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 18, 2021)

Looks pretty amazing! How did you keep it from melting?


----------



## olaf (Oct 18, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I love the idea of scoring it to get more smoke into it.. it also looks cool.  Great job!


Thanks I put that Texas Rub on everything


flatbroke said:


> That does look real nice. Do you think a colder smoke would lend itself to better results?


Not sure how much cooler a guy would want to go. I just need a genuine A-Maze-N smoke tube


SmokinEdge said:


> That looks cool. I’ll have to throw some in my smokehouse on the next batch of hams or sausage For sure.





GATOR240 said:


> Looks very good Olaf. I have the ingrediants just need to find time to do it.





JckDanls 07 said:


> I just bought a two pack yesterday to try this as well...  But as Gator said..  finding time to do it is the proble, right now
> 
> That does look good though...  nice job


For me it was do I finish the railing on the deck and split wood before the snow flies or smoke something.


912smoker said:


> Yes sir looks great  !
> The smoke flavor comes thru after it's been in the fridge for a couple of hrs....if tou have any left over lol


Just a tiny piece left over


pc farmer said:


> Nice, cant believe it didnt melt.





bauchjw said:


> Looks pretty amazing! How did you keep it from melting?


Actually it is melted and is very soft it just holds its shape. the bottom side has cut into the rack about 3/16 in. Had to flip it over onto a plate that side had a bunch of little squares all over it.


smokin peachey said:


> Looks delicious


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 18, 2021)

Looks tasty , I agree that scoring it make it look great. I’ll bet that fermented ghost sauce is HOT! I just fermented a half gallon batch of dill chips with two ghost peppers in the jar and they are pretty hot lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2021)

Beautiful!!
Nice Job, Olaf!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Oct 19, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looks tasty , I agree that scoring it make it look great. I’ll bet that fermented ghost sauce is HOT! I just fermented a half gallon batch of dill chips with two ghost peppers in the jar and they are pretty hot lol.


Yeah I just made some pickles with a ghost pepper in them,   as well as pickled habs and chocolate moragu peppers.  Will be opening them up this weekend.


----------



## olaf (Oct 19, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looks tasty , I agree that scoring it make it look great. I’ll bet that fermented ghost sauce is HOT! I just fermented a half gallon batch of dill chips with two ghost peppers in the jar and they are pretty hot lol.





clifish said:


> Yeah I just made some pickles with a ghost pepper in them,   as well as pickled habs and chocolate moragu peppers.  Will be opening them up this weekend.


Yes made the sauce with some kind of hot peppers and 9 ghost peppers, with vinegar added it yielded three 5 oz jars. Several peppers left so pickles are coming.


Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful!!
> Nice Job, Olaf!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks bear I've learned a lot from your posts.


----------

